# First try at a marble effect



## garland68 (May 10, 2008)

This is my first try at a marble effect.  The scent is Rosemary Mint. What do you think?


----------



## Laurie (May 10, 2008)

That really looks like marble.  I like the photo, a light soap against the dark background.  Well done.

Laurie


----------



## Lane (May 10, 2008)

Very Nice! ♥


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

That's great!  I swirl Rosemary Mint with a deep blue pigment, can't remember which, though.


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2008)

very nice job!! Im still trying to work on the marbling thing  great photo too!


----------



## Chay (May 10, 2008)

Very nicely done, it looks great.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

Pretty and delicate looks nice!


----------



## mandolyn (May 12, 2008)

That looks great!!! 8)


----------



## retropants (May 13, 2008)

that's beautiful!
Is marbling more tricky than swirling?


----------



## coral (May 13, 2008)

Perfect marbling.  Great job.

Cheers


----------



## garland68 (May 13, 2008)

For this I just used a lighter color and I drizzled it in straight lines on top then I folded it in. From one side and the opposite side. Then I repeated the drizzle and fold and dumped it in the mold.


----------



## country gal (May 13, 2008)

Looks sooo nice.      You swirled that before you had it in the mold?  Maybe I should try that!!!!   My first swirl was dedicated to my 17 yr. old son.  Cocoa swirls!!  Looked more like white cake with chocolate frosting!!!!!   After I unmolded it, he came from the kitchen with my squiggle lined potatoe masher and told me to try that next time, then ran quickly from harms way    Wise guy!!
After awhile of looking at the soap I thought maybe he has an idea!!  just don't tell him I said that!


----------



## garland68 (May 13, 2008)

Yes I swirled it in the bowl. Not too much since that would cause the colors to blend too much.


----------



## lilly (May 13, 2008)

that looks great to me! i would buy it for sure.


----------



## digit (May 19, 2008)

lilly said:
			
		

> that looks great to me! i would buy it for sure.



I would, too!!   

Digit


----------



## Godiva (Jun 13, 2008)

*Very nice - like how white the bar is -*

really helps the color stand out more IMO.


----------

